# Access DSL Modem in 'bridge' mode



## Whitehill (Oct 21, 2009)

After a lot of procrastinating, I reconfigured my DSL modem into bridge mode - the internet and my router talk directly.  Among other things, this avoids the pesky "double NAT" situation that prevented things like BTMM from operating.

Everything works OK except I can no longer access the web server in the modem.  This is no emergency, but I would like to be able to get at it again.

My router is a Linksys WRT54GX2.  It runs my LAN on private network 10.0.101.* and talks to the modem via PPPoE.

Before I bridged the modem, the router used the static IP 192.168.1.47 and talked to the modem on 192.168.1.1.  I used to point a browser at the latter IP.

Now that IP fails to load, not surprisingly.  Is there a way to get to it?

Running 10.5.8.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Oct 21, 2009)

I had to do a similar thing with my DSL modem and all you have to do is take an ethernet cable and plug your computer directly into the modem.  Then, I think, you should have web access (on the modem).


----------



## Whitehill (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree, but that's physically very awkward.  I was hoping to make some kind of virtual connection.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

I never had a DSL modem but i will take a stab at this. 

Most DSL modems here in the States have NAT built into them. so one thing to remember that the closet  router to the ISP should most always be running NAT. With NAT it will take that one IP ginned by the ISP into a private internal LAN. So when you running the DSL modem it was doing NAT to the address to the internal web server.  

So any router (almost wireless overtime) should have the NAT turned off (Apple routers have this "Double NAT" error) to keep everything on the same Subnet (for sharing on your internal network). 

So the router closet to the ISP modem MUST be running NAT. Then any router that plugs into that router should not be running NAT (Apple calls this "Bridged Mode"). This way no matter what router one plugs or wireless connects 9in wireless routers) will have the same internal subnet and share files easily one the same internal network. This will be the same Subnet if the computer is plugged into the first router as the people plugged (or wirelessly connected) into the second router.

I run this same similar setup and everything  (with a cable modem though). Sharing works great from my desktop to my Mac B and Book Pro & iPhone. Then when I want to share music to my Mac Book Pro from my desktop Mac Pro or vise-virsa with ease because we are on the same subnet.


----------



## Whitehill (Oct 21, 2009)

I could renumber everything on my LAN into 192.168.1.* and revert the router to NAT in that subnet.  Would it then see the modem over PPPoE as 192.168.1.1?


----------

